# Codesys Fernwartung



## Messi90 (7 März 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich würde gerne eine einfache Fernwartung für meine Steuerung mit Codesys 3.5.7 einrichten.
Der Gedanke war folgender:
Zwischen Steuerung und Programmier-PC hängt ein Tablet auf welchem Codesys Gateway Sys Tray und Teamviewer installiert ist und eine Internetverbindung besteht. Nun möchte ich von meinem PC aus über Teamviewer mittels VPN eine Verbindung zum Tablet erstellen. Vom Programmier-PC aus würde ich dann zum Tablet das aktualisierte Projekt übertragen und das Tablet routet dann quasi das Projekt einfach nur weiter an meine Steuerung. Die Einstellungen für mein Gateway wären dann die IP Adresse welche Teamviewer vergeben hat und Port 1217.

Den Gedanken habe ich natürlich bereits getestet aber erfolglos. Das Gateway baut keine Verbindung auf. Anpingen funktioniert problemlos.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine ähnliche Problematik gehabt und kann mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## HausSPSler (8 März 2016)

Hi,
wenn du dein Tablet (für die gibt's kein Gateway) durch einen Raspberry Pi ersetzt funktioniert das so... der hat auch neben der SPS ein V3 Gateway eingebaut.
D.h du verwendest das Remote Gateway um die SPS(en) in dem VPN Gateway zu scannen.
Dann brauchst du keinen Teamviewer sondern eher ein Portfowarding von Router zum PI.

Grüße


----------



## robi-tech (8 März 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort auf die Frage meines Kollegen. Mein  Kollege hat die Anfrage evtl. etwas ungenau formuliert. Das Tablet hat  als Betriebssystem Windows 8.1 (ist also quasi ein normaler PC /  Laptop). Wir haben auf dem Tablet das Codesys V3 Gateway installiert,  welches auch läuft (Icon im System-Tray ist vorhanden). Wir wollten nun  über das Teamviewer VPN auf das Gateway und über dieses dann auf die am  Tablet angeschlossene SPS zugreifen. Leider findet die Codesys  Programmierumgebung das Gateway, welches auf dem Tablet läuft, nicht.  Als IP wurde die Remote IP des Tablets angegeben und als Port die 1217.

Hinsichtlich  Port forwarding vom Router... wir wollten absichtlich das Teamviewer  VPN nutzen, da die Hardware (Tablet und SPS) beim (den) Kunde an  keinem fixen Standort stehen. Somit reicht es nicht einmalig einen  Router zu konfigueren sondern dies müsste der Kunde / die Kunden dann  jeweils immer wieder neu tun (je nach Standort). Da wir das dem Kunden  nicht zumuten wollen (zutrauen) wollten wir auf das Teamviewer VPN  zurückgreifen.

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand anderes den gleichen Weg beschritten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (8 März 2016)

Hi,
ja denn, muss es so gehen mit einem Windows Tablet und Teamviewer, habe ich in der Art schon sehr oft so gemacht.
Das einzige was du beachten muss ist das du im CODESYS Kommunikationsdialog in der V3 das RemoteGateway (also dessen VPN IP Adresse deines Tablets) einträgst.
Dann auch das RemoteGateway zum scannen verwenden.
Grüße


----------



## AndreasKleiner (26 Mai 2020)

Hallo Edwin
Habe exakt das gleich probiert, TeamViewer VPN, ping von meinem Rechner zum Remote Rechner funktioniert, Gateway erstellt mit VPN IP Adresse des Remotrechners (wie gepingt),
aber das Gatway bleibt rot. 
Auf dem Remote Rechner zeigt das Symbol "Codesys Gateway Sys Tray" running an.
Ist da noch etwas an den Optionen beim TeamViewer zu verändern?

Wenn ich vom Remote Rechner auf meinen Rechner Pinge, herrscht stille. Ist da der TeamViewer, der irgend etwas verhindert?

Vielen Dank für Tipps. 
Andreas Kleiner


----------



## HausSPSler (26 Mai 2020)

hm... nein müsste gehen, ich denke nicht das Teamviewer da was blockt.
Welche Versionen hast du da am Start?
(Also CODESYS und Runtime)


----------



## AndreasKleiner (26 Mai 2020)

Codesys ist 3.5.14.0, ebenso Gateway
Remote Rechner lauft unter Windows 10, auch da läuft das Gateway mit Version 3.5.14.0 
Das Zielstystem ist ein Raspberry Pi 3+, Runtime version ist da 3.5.13.0
TeamViewer ist auf beiden Seiten Version 15.5.6 

Noch eine andere Frage zum Gateway. Wie kann ich dieses alleine auf einem Rechner installieren?
auf dem gegenwärtigen Rechner ist normal die Codesys Entwicklungsumgebung drauf und bei der Installation wird ja alles 
mit eingerichtet. 

Vielen Dank.

Andreas Kleiner


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,
hm müsste schon gehen aber am besten ist vielleicht du wartest noch ca 2 Wochen, mit dem neuen Release des Automation Servers kannst du dich
dann über den CODESYS Automation Server und EdgeGateway auf deinem Pi einloggen.
Was muss man dafür tun?
Auf dem Pi muss mindestens Runtime Version 3.5.15.x sein oder einfach die aktuelle ( SP16) - Warum ? ( das Gateway im Pi muss ein Edgegateway sein - bei Versionen < SP15 kann es das noch nicht)
d.h du installierst auf dem PI zusätzlich das Linux armhf EdgeGateway aus dem Store:
https://store.codesys.com/cas/codesys-edge-gateway.html#All versions

Dann hast du in CODESYS ein zusätzliches DeployTool für das EdgeGateway auf dem PI. 

Damit kannst du dir das komplette Bohai  mit Teamviwer und VPN was auch immer sparen.
Du kannst die Webvisu darüber öffnen und wie gesagt dann auch doch mit CODESYS einloggen auf deinem PI.

Grüße


----------



## AndreasKleiner (27 Mai 2020)

Danke Edwin

Ich sehe den Vorteil des Edge Gateways. Meine Schwierigkeit ist, dass wir eine Menge Maschinen weltweit im Einsatz 
haben, die noch nach "alt" sind, sprich eine Runtime 3.5.13.0 haben.
Ausserdem erlauben die Kunden oft nicht, dass die Geräte an eine Cloud gehängt werden. Unsere Maschinen sind teil
einer Nahrungsmittelproduktionsanlage. 
Daher ist Akzeptanz einer Lösung mittels TeamViewer sehr viel grösser, da dies die Leute kennen und auch der Zugriff
in Ihren Händen liegt und einfach zu bewerkstelligen ist. 
Ausserdem haben wir fixe IP-Adressen auf dem RPi und den Bildschirmen und wenn wir da nun alles an ein Netzwerk
hängen, müsste alles wieder neu konfiguriert werden, resp. können wir das von zu Hause nicht oder nur schwer vorinstalliert
ausliefern. 

In der Zwischenzeit bin ich jedoch weitergekommen und konnte über TeamViewer VPN mich mit dem Gateway auf dem 
Remote Rechner verbinden. Ich musste in der Firewall den Port 1217 für eingehende Verbindungen öffnen, dann hats funktioniert

Um nicht immer das ganze CodesSys auf dem Remote Rechner zu installieren (das sind ja meistens Geräte des Kunden)
würde ich nun nur gerne das Gateway installieren.


Woher erhalte ich das? 


Vielen Dank.
Andreas


----------



## AndreasKleiner (27 Mai 2020)

Hier noch der Gateway den ich nutzen möchte


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Mai 2020)

Hi,
hier ist das Gateway für Windows (Standalone Setup):
https://store.codesys.com/cas/codesys-edge-gateway.html
das du auf der Kundenseite ohne CODESYS installieren müsstest.

Nochmal zu dem Thema Automation Server.
Gehen würde das trotzdem, dann machst du eben einen PI dazu, der das EdgeGateway nur enthält und gehst über diesen zu den 3.5.13.0 SPS'en.
Dazu musst keine der SPS'en irgend eine Konfigurationsänderung haben  nur das Edgegateway also der PI kommt dazu, der hat Internet Zugriff sonst kein Gerät.

Du siehst, so wirklich kompliziert wäre das nicht deine Geräte reinzubringen.
Kannst ja mal bei einem Kunden testen ;-)
Bzw wenn du eh bei dem Kunden das WindowsGateway installiert hast - nimm doch einfach dieses als Verbindung zum Automation Server.
Ich hatte ja lediglich empfohlen -upzudaten auf SP15 oder SP16 wegen dem eingebautem Edgegateway im PI
Natürlich kannst du jederzeit über ein zusätzliches EdgeGateway im Netz auch alle deine 3.5.13.0 SPS'en verwalten ohne eine Konfig Änderung oder ein Update machen zu müssen.

Grüße


----------



## AndreasKleiner (27 Mai 2020)

Vielen Danke Edwin, klappt wunderbar.
Ich werde mich mit den updates beschäftigen und den Automation Server auschecken. 

Vielen Dank nochmals!
Andreas


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Juni 2020)

... das solltet ihr euch anschauen zu dem Thema: ( es braucht dazu nur ein 3.5SP5SP16 EdgeGateway und klar den Automation Server) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KLywg51Xyk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wollvieh (19 Juni 2020)

Free of charge until the end of 2020, and then? $$$ ;-)


----------

